# FreeBSD: GPU support and power usage question



## Akill (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi.

I want to ask about PowerVR GPU (integrated in intel Atom N2600, aka gma3600) support on FreeBSD since I want to go back to this operating system from Linux, because of SystemD and recent happenings with bash (but mostly because of SystemD).
I've left FreeBSD because my workstation PC couldn't wake up from sleep on it, but now I want to install it on my Asus X101CH netbook which has above mintioned GPU. It's not that I need 3D hardware acceleration, It doesn't work in Linux either I just wonder if I could get at least nominal resolution.

Also I wonder about power cosumption and how does FreeBSD stand compared to Linux operationg systems just to be sure before I wipe my hard drive and install it.    
Thanks. 

PS: I've found this thread here, but it's relative old.


----------

